# Zenith Elite Ultra Thin Roman Numeral



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I have wanted a Zenith for years, but the offerings over the past few years were not what I was looking for. I love the looks of Chronograph watches, I just don't like to wear Chronograph watches. Just too much going on for me. I wanted something simple, tasteful and timeless that just gives me the time. During a visit out to Rob at Toppers last month Rob was showing me the new Ultra Thin line and some of the other 2010 Elite line. I really like the Elite Captain Center Second with the silver dial and rose gold hands and indexes. The Ultra thin with the all black dial was also a serious contender. Then Rob showed me the Roman Numeral Ultra Thin. Right on the mark. I've tried to capture the watch, but I think I need a few more tries to get it right . For now please accept these pictures. I have a few taken from the side at an elevated angle to try and show how the hands curve with the dial. I also have a few with my Ball Fireman B&O which I use to think was as small as a 40-43mm mans watch could get. This watch is so thin I had a hard time getting the auto focus to work. Case Back shot is compliments of Toppers. Enjoy!


















































































Sorry for loosing the watch in the brush. :-d


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Bro,
All I can say is that it is super fine! Those are some real nice pics. Reminds me of the JLC thin movements. I am envious and wished I had not used the money I knocked off that old gal to repair my home air conditioner. Better to have spent it on this fine watch. ;-)

Thank you for sharing!!!

:-!

Dan


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

just excellent!
most appetizing Ultrathin photos I have seen to date. Up to now I thought that the arrowhead hour markers on the Ultrathins that I have seen were a little lost on the otherwise featureless dial, but the roman numerals are balanced just right
Excellent watch.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great photographs! The watch looks much nicer than it looks on the Zenith site (and elsewhere), I thought earlier that the Roman numerals looked a bit too large (that opinion's changed now :-d). I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing it, congratulations!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm really amazed how they made a conservatively sized watch (Understand I have a 48mm and 52mm watch) look bigger than it is. I have had a few 42mm that have looked lost on my wrist. I think having the hands and markers go to the very edge with the just a small outline of the case really works.


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)

That looks just great; much, much nicer than the stock pics and I'm not normally a fan of Roman dials.

I really like the way the inside of the oversize numerals forms a circle that intersects with the seconds subdial. NIce effect.

Dave


----------



## NJPhil (Oct 12, 2010)

Fine looking wath you've got there Samanator, I've been eyeing that one myself. Wear it in good health.


----------



## BlackOpsEvo (Aug 13, 2011)

Sir, would you be so kind as to post some photos of the movement? I'd love to see it! Beautiful watch!


----------



## Beorn (May 23, 2011)

I had exactly the same thoughts you had when I was looking for a thin watch for my wedding. Was debating between this and the Junghans (the watch face was just too small for my liking) and I got this instead..


----------

